# Image Macros On The Forum



## codewolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, recently there have been a lot of people posting image macros which have been taking the threads that they are posted in completely off topic.

Image macros, as the rules state, are actually not allowed on the forums as currently stated in the rules (which are in plain view at the top of every category) by Preyfar:


			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> The use of image macros as a response is not permitted, and is considered spam.



However, if for whatever reason, you do feel the need to post a macro (or similar altered image) then feel free to post them in this topic:
Random Pics Thread v4

thanks,
-Code


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Not at all? So, I can't include an image of a rather angered Mew with a cigar in my post, no matter how much I have to say in the post?

What about direct links? for example, http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1208232913484suq5.jpg

I'd also like to know why a picture of something expressing anger is against the rules, but it'd be perfectly fine to make nearly an entire post with emotes to do the same. Which are frankly, more annoying and not in the slightest humorous.

If I remember, image macros were taken out because people were harassing others with them.

I wonder how long it'll be before an Admin actually comes to explain this rather briefly explained rule.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Not at all? So, I can't include an image of a rather angered Mew with a cigar in my post, no matter how much I have to say in the post?
> 
> What about direct links? for example, http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1208232913484suq5.jpg
> 
> ...



dude, im just following the rules, as i said via PM.

i can only follow whats written down, as of yet i havent developed any telepathic connections with the admins.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

which is why my post is directed at the admins


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd say the point of the rule is, an image macro isn't in any way going to add anything to your post so it's probably going to be better if you kept them well out of them. If anything, if you have something intelligent or humorous to say, attaching a nonplussed pokÃ©mon to your message is going to make you look like a fool whereas if you had enough brain cells to string together a couple of sentences, you can produce the same effect without people thinking you were retarded. You'd do well to learn this, friend.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> I'd say the point of the rule is, an image macro isn't in any way going to add anything to your post so it's probably going to be better if you kept them well out of them. If anything, if you have something intelligent or humorous to say, attaching a nonplussed pokÃ©mon to your message is going to make you look like a fool whereas if you had enough brain cells to string together a couple of sentences, you can produce the same effect without people thinking you were retarded. You'd do well to learn this, friend.



One large opinion.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Actually, you know I don't even feel like bothering with this "issue", my question on direct links remains but the most part I'm not even going to bother, I can already see this becoming a shitstom and I don't feel like bothering.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 20, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> jcfynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidently, you do care about the issue.

Another forum I use has disabled the IMG code, and if anything I feel it's been a real benefit to the community. It's a message board, after all.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIMESTAMPS, CAN YOU READ THEM?!
Today 06:06 PM by Rilvor.

Posted by Rilvor - Today 06:36 PM

Also; you're cannot answer my question, so I have nothing to talk to you of in this thread. 

Admins: Continuing on my earlier thought, whats the rule on say, posting it in random pics as Codewolf says, then linking to it in another post?
Or links from the mainsite, should you create and submit your own?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 20, 2008)

If a thread exists for the sole purpose of showing off images, that's more than fine. If you're responding to somebody's thread using the Picard facepalm.jpg, that's not. Images are allowed, but when you're using "You fail at internets" or lolcats or what not as a full response, and it's in the image macro style... we'll more than likely step in.

I'm not against image macros, but it's been proven that more than not people use them to just spam a response -vs- contributing to the forums. I'd rather people take the time to contribute something real than just slap up an image in such manner.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Noted, but Preyfar my man, you did not answer my main question :| (Unless I missed something?)


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 20, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Noted, but Preyfar my man, you did not answer my main question :| (Unless I missed something?)


Direct links are alright so long as that's not the only response you make. I mean, if you wanted to post the mewtwo in a response but had a sufficient thread to go with, s'alright.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that right there is all I was looking for 

Also, it's name is mew
http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1208232913484suq5.jpg

(I couldn't resist :lol: )


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 26, 2008)

*isguilty* I know I've been a part of the recent upswing in this crap that just sorta degrades the discussions. I'll refrain from this in the future.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 26, 2008)

What if my macro contains text or imagery that is relevant to the topic at hand?


----------

